# Lonzino on my mind



## myownidaho (Mar 3, 2017)

I used Hank Shaw's recipe for Lonzino, correcting Cure #2 to 1.1gm per pound.

4.6# loin after trimming.

93gm Kosher salt
5gm Cure #2
15.4gm black pepper
8gm garlic powder
8gm ground clove
15.4gm onion powder
12.6gm dried thyme













IMG_2520.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 3, 2017


















IMG_2527.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 3, 2017






Rub the loin, into a 2gl bag and into the fridge. See you in about ten days. Thanks for looking!













IMG_2528.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 3, 2017


----------



## wild west (Mar 3, 2017)

Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Watching also. 

I have a sad chamber right now.


----------



## geezer (Mar 3, 2017)

:sausage:


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 17, 2017)

14 day cure. Washed, dried, into uMAI. It almost didn't fit!













IMG_2580.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 17, 2017


















IMG_2581.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 17, 2017


















IMG_2582.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 17, 2017






Thanks for looking. See ya in a few weeks!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks nice,  Idaho! I've done Pancetta & Cappicola so far with the CMAi method. Just did a mix for Soppressata to hang tomorrow to ferment (1rst time trying fermenting). 
This is fascinating me as it is you, and I'll be tuned in [emoji]128522[/emoji]
Dan


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 17, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks nice,  Idaho! I've done Pancetta & Cappicola so far with the CMAi method. Just did a mix for Soppressata to hang tomorrow to ferment (1rst time trying fermenting).
> This is fascinating me as it is you, and I'll be tuned in [emoji]128522[/emoji]
> Dan



Thanks, Dan! I should look and see if I can find the pictures of the pancetta I did. I hung it in a guest room closet with butcher twine over a pan of water. It was winter and the vent was closed so the room stayed in the fifties for the two weeks it was hanging. My wife just shook her head in disgust! [emoji]128514[/emoji]

Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 17, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Thanks, Dan! I should look and see if I can find the pictures of the pancetta I did. I hung it in a guest room closet with butcher twine over a pan of water. It was winter and the vent was closed so the room stayed in the fifties for the two weeks it was hanging. My wife just shook her head in disgust! [emoji]128514[/emoji]
> 
> Jim


LOL! I'm going to be hanging these in my closet to ferment. When I told the Mrs I needed the oven for 2 or 3 days to hang sausage she put her foot down. No problem,  I can make room in my closet to ferment, and I can let it dry in our fridge at work. The closet works, anyway. No airflow, right temps. [emoji]128522[/emoji]
Dan


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 7, 2017)

Three weeks in we're at 26%. It smells great! My guess is three more weeks.













IMG_2670.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 7, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

I sampled mine earlier in the week off of the thin end.  

My friend, you are gonna LOVE this stuff!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I sampled mine earlier in the week off of the thin end.
> 
> My friend, you are gonna LOVE this stuff!



The only reason I haven't done that is I didn't want to use another bag. I still may give in...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 7, 2017)

I had enough room to reuse the original. 

Looks to be working.  We shall see.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 7, 2017)

Patience, boys! LOL!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 8, 2017)

Mose, I hate waiting on this kind of thing, so I try and ha e something coming out or going in each weekend so I don't rush things.  

Waiting still sucks though!  LOL


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2017)

Need some input. I noticed a spot of white mold today. It's about twice the size of a quarter.













IMG_2701.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 15, 2017






I'm thinking a vinegar wipe and reseal in a new bag. Thoughts?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 15, 2017)

Nepas is the guy to ask since this is ina UMAi bag.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 15, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Nepas is the guy to ask since this is ina UMAi bag.



Rick (Nepas) said to let it ride.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Rick (Nepas) said to let it ride.



Thank you, sir! Ride it will. I was almost hoping my plan was the right one, then I could have taken a couple of slices off the end! [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 15, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Thank you, sir! Ride it will. I was almost hoping my plan was the right one, then I could have taken a couple of slices off the end! [emoji]128513[/emoji]



Well, a slight welfare check for QC purposes isn't a bad thing!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 28, 2017)

Six weeks and 38% weight loss. I'm thinking another 1-2 weeks and we're there. Got a nice white mold Petri dish going too.













IMG_2739.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 28, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 28, 2017)

Hate the wait, but love the results!


----------



## myownidaho (May 6, 2017)

I hit 42%, so I thought it was time for a taste test.













IMG_2765.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 6, 2017






I did a light wipe down with cider vinegar.













IMG_2766.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 6, 2017






Money shot.













IMG_2767.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 6, 2017






I was surprised at the high salt level and there's a sharp edge to the flavor. I'm thinking that will tone down over time. The middle wasn't as dry as I wanted, so I put the two pieces end to end in a new bag, reweighed and back into the fridge. I'm thinking another week or so will get me where I want.













image.jpg



__ myownidaho
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (May 12, 2017)

Done. The extra six days took it to 46%. The texture is just right and the flavors are better integrated. Yummy stuff.













IMG_2795.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 12, 2017


















IMG_2796.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 12, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (May 12, 2017)

It looks nice, Idaho!
What kind of texture is it? I've never had it. Is it cheese & crackers plate or something else?
You guys are killing me. I just vac sealed some bresoala yesterday to cure and hung some Mettwurst to ferment today, so I'm about out of project space for at least a month, but this looks interesting. Always looking for something to do with loin..

Point for patience!

Dan


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2017)

Looks awesome.

I have been waiting on a sale on loins to try this.


----------



## myownidaho (May 12, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> It looks nice, Idaho!
> What kind of texture is it? I've never had it. Is it cheese & crackers plate or something else?
> You guys are killing me. I just vac sealed some bresoala yesterday to cure and hung some Mettwurst to ferment today, so I'm about out of project space for at least a month, but this looks interesting. Always looking for something to do with loin..
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dan! It has a very silky texture. This is the kind of thing I put next to cheese and preserved vegetables with crackers or bread in the afternoon. It will also accompany me on hunting trips as well. Thanks for the point!

Jim



c farmer said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> I have been waiting on a sale on loins to try this.



Thanks, c! You won't be disappointed. I paid less than $8 for a four pound loin.


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2017)

They go on sale here for about 1.69 a lb.


----------



## myownidaho (May 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> They go on sale here for about 1.69 a lb.



That's what I paid for this one. Screamin' deal. I would buy two and turn one into some boneless chops and a roast to get creative with.


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> That's what I paid for this one. Screamin' deal. I would buy two and turn one into some boneless chops and a roast to get creative with.



I usually buy 4.  Chops, roasts and play meat.


----------



## myownidaho (May 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I usually buy 4.  Chops, roasts and play meat.



"Play meat". Yeah, I'm stealing that one. And yes, there will be times where it's used very inappropriately.


----------



## disco (May 16, 2017)

A beautiful result! I keep meaning to try this. 

Points for the inspiration!

Disco


----------

